# [Regular Season Game 56] Houston Rockets vs. Charlotte Bobcats



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(34-21)/(22-33)*


When/Where:
*Sunday, February 22, 5:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Felton / Bell / Wallace / Diaw / Okafor*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets know they'll have a hard time replacing Tracy McGrady, who will miss the rest of the season because of a knee injury.
> 
> Based on Aaron Brooks' play in his last game, though, the Rockets must feel a lot better about finding a substitute for the other missing member of their starting backcourt.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Sunday, February 22, 5:00 PM ET*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Stop that glowing thing, it's going to degrade our brains. Or, maybe that was the purpose.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Once the preview's up, the llama will go.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Aaron Brooks + Kyle Lowry *VS* DJ Augustin + Raymond Felton

this should be midget matchup.:lol:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Say we win the next four games -- at home vs Bobcats, Blazers and Cavs, and away vs Chicago. Where would that shift your perception of our chances this year?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

5th place of 4th place at the most.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Still 2nd round team. I don't know if we could beat the Lakers or the Spurs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

8 pt lead midway through the 3rd.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> 8 pt lead midway through the 3rd.


Make that a 16 pt lead.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Make that a 16 pt lead.


Make it more than 20pt lead.eace:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Make it a 21pt win.... VICTORY!!!









Didn't see the game, only the boxscore. Good to see Mutombo get some run.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

After seeing this game I seriously think we can past the 1st round. I dig this uptempo style.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Say we win the next four games -- at home vs Bobcats, Blazers and Cavs, and away vs Chicago. Where would that shift your perception of our chances this year?





Legend-Like said:


> 5th place of 4th place at the most.


We beat Portland at home on Tuesday then we'll take 4th. We're only 2 behind the Nuggets. I think we can finish 3rd but we have an outside shot to win the division.


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't know how the Rockets will survive against a good team without T Mac and Alston


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The Baller said:


> I don't know how the Rockets will survive against a good team without T Mac and Alston


We couldn't survive before because of lack of depth. Head was the first guard off the bench. If Head is your 6th or 7th man, realistically you have no chance. He sucks that much. Now we have piece of mind knowing there will be no inconsistencies in the lineup and we're so deep now with Wafer, Barry, and Lowry we no longer have to play Head.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great effort from the Rockets,No meltdowns and great Defense and Offense with some few mistakes.
Hope they keep it up.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 99, Denver 78*
> 
> 21 turnovers for the Bobcats on Sunday, and that's just an absolute ton for a team stuck in this slow a contest. The team's offensive ineptitude didn't end there, not with that 36 percent shooting mark, not with those 87.6 points scored per 100 possessions. For comparison's sake, the woeful Los Angeles Clippers are last in the NBA at 102 points scored per 100 possessions.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind the Box Score


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Huge huge game against Portland next. We could start making this charge for a 2 or 3 seed now.


----------

